
Days for Girls sews hygiene kits for impoverished - Mz
http://www.telegram.com/article/20160213/NEWS/160219593
======
dalke
Could someone explain the economics?

Doesn't it make better sense to transport the bulk materials and have local
people make the menstrual kits? This would bring employment, and help the
economy.

This was going around couple of years ago:
[http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-26260978](http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-26260978)
. It shows that availability, at least in India, isn't the only factor to
consider.

